# Tabua portugal



## Geminipaul390 (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi Guys sorting my Fiscal number out in Portugal next week , once I have that , how do I go about getting my D7 Visa for Portugal, will be retiring there next june 2021.

Thanks 

Paul.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Try practicing how to use Google.

Then read on:
https://www.vistos.mne.pt/en/national-visas/general-information/type-of-visa#fixed-residency
https://imigrante.sef.pt/en/solicitar/residir/


----------

